# Solved: Can't Play Video Clips



## JACRO59 (Aug 17, 2007)

I REGULARY VISIT NEWS SITES SUCH AS FOX NEWS, CNN, SKY NEWS ETC.
SUDDENLY I FIND THAT I CAN'T PLAY ANY OF THE VIDEO NEWS CLIPS THAT ARE A FEATURE OF THESE SITES.
THE ONLY SITE THAT GIVES ME ANY INFO IS CNN AND THE
MESSAGE IS "Exception occurred while calling LoggerListener.handleLogMessage, disconnecting logging".

I HAVE VISTA HOME PREMIUM AND MY SYSTEM INFO SAYS THAT
FLASH PLAYER 9 IS INSTALLED. I HAVEN'T MADE ANY CHANGES TO
THE SOFTWARE THAT MIGHT CAUSE THIS PROBLEM.
ANY IDEAS PLEASE.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Hello try this scan and see if your flash and shockwave playyers are up to date please

http://secunia.com/software_inspector/


----------



## JACRO59 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Blackmirror, The Scan Advised Downloading Latest
Version Of Flash Player. I Tried That Several Times And Keep Getting "error On Page".


----------



## strouprob (Jan 3, 2008)

Have you changed the security settings for your IE? What have you changed on your system since the last time that you were able to view these video clips? If you right click on the clip do you get the flash menu. Try going into the menu and taking a look at your current settings. If you get an error doing this, post the error.


----------



## JACRO59 (Aug 17, 2007)

My Thanks To Blackmirror And Strouprob For Their
Help With My Video Player Problem.
Yesterday No Video Clip Would Run And The Cnn News
Site Said That I Needed To Install The Latest Flash Player
Software.
Today All Internet Video Clips From Every Site Is
Playing Perfectly And I Haven't Changed Anything.
So Has Microsoft Produced Self-healing Software With
This Wonderful New Vista?. It's Got Me Baffled.


----------



## strouprob (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, I would unplug that computer and back away........ LOL.
It was most likely the update to the flash player, but I thought that flash video was backwards compatible, within reason.


----------

